# 09 foreman 500 gear reduction



## brokeforce650 (Sep 25, 2013)

I need help finding someone who makes GR's cheap,I was run 29.5s or 30s. I'm on a budget and everytime I find a thread about one people send PM's instead of replying so I dont learn anything. Can someone please help me out


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I think highlifter sells gear reduction kits for Hondas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokeforce650 (Sep 25, 2013)

they do but I know someone out there has to sell them for less


----------



## brokeforce650 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks bruterider, I sent him a PM to get some more info on them


----------



## Foreman_rider (Apr 19, 2014)

Any luck with the gear reduction? looking for some info on one to


----------



## brokeforce650 (Sep 25, 2013)

I ended up just having my uncle make one for me foreman_rider


----------

